# How would you handle a situation where business is not good, and paychecks are late...or bounce?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

How would you handle a situation where business is not good, and paychecks are late...or bounce?

Supposed to be paid on the 15th and 1st....then it was pushed to the 5th and 20th....now some people will get alittle bit one week...then maybe alittle more the next week. 

Right now we have not been paid for the check we were supposed to get on the 5th, and were told today they would try to get us something the end of this week.

Take the whole, look for another job out of the equation, thats obvious, but what can we do as employees?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You could try small claims court or your states employer regulatory board. You could contact an attorney who specializes in labor laws. I would suggest looking elsewhere for employment.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

been there man, my old boss never payed me 800$. it started just like you said


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

get out now before you loose more $$$$.....this is a sucky situation....sorry bro.

Inked


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

step 1 - go to your state labor board
step 2 - find another job


----------



## creation_system (Sep 16, 2010)

Stop working. Help with collections by getting on the phone? Only an idea.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Go to a competitor and offer your services. Some will say this isn't loyal but you not getting paid for work that you completed is betrayal in its own right.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Have a frank conversation with the folks at the top. Your choices are pretty clear: 1. help with sales & marketing; 2. help with collections; 3. keep your head in the sand and hope it works out; 4. buy the place and run it like it should be run; 5. take legal action against the company; 6. get out fast.


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

sounds like they are in a hole they can't get out of. polish up the resume and portfolio...


----------



## DLetang (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah, i'd be getting out of there asap. you might like the people you work for, but they're essentially stealing from you to keep their own asses afloat. i'm sure they'll understand if you let em know your reasoning behind leaving.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If the money isn't there then it can't be paid.
Most companies pay their employees as a priority, just think about the suppliers - bottom of the heap.
You need a new job


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I know all the issues going on with suppliers....i could go all day on that, i know the inevitable....my question is more on how do I go about getting PAID!

We've had a couple people quit and they hold their final check, make up reasons why they don't get the full check, so on and so on.

Right now, to date i'm owed about $2000.

Here is a portion of the last email we got on Wed.

_I will give everyone who hasn't got a second draw another draw this week from Aug paycheck, if I can pay the entire amount owed for August I will but everyone will get something this week. It hinges on what we bring in today. If I can't pay everything this week you will get something from August and another payment to complete August next week. 

Moving forward you can expect a paycheck on or before Sept 24th for 1st September draw(this should be about 1/3 of your September pay, one on or before Oct 1, and hopefully caught up for September by Oct 8th with the last of three draws. We should be back on track with October by Oct 22nd, which would be the OCt 20th draw. _


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is new work still coming in?.....Are shirts for orders still arriving?.....Have you seen any cranky contract client wondering where their orders are?....Have shirts for one order been used for other orders?.....If you see enough signs you will know the writing is on the wall....Good luck....


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Is new work still coming in?.....Are shirts for orders still arriving?.....Have you seen any cranky contract client wondering where their orders are?....Have shirts for one order been used for other orders?.....If you see enough signs you will know the writing is on the wall....Good luck....


- Alittle bit
- supplies are ordered as needed when money is available, stuff sits for awhile because we don't have money to order it
- Yes we have upset customers.
- Not in our particular business

I'm working on getting a new job, but i need to make sure i get paid from this one.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

make sure you have everything written done.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yikes.....Kind of dammed if you do and dammed if you do not......If you quit you can be sure it will take some time and effort to get what you are owed......If you stick around you may keep getting farther behind and not have enough to live on....


----------



## The Professor (Jan 2, 2010)

Check to see if you are eligible for unemployment compensation due to unreasonable circumstances. 

Threatening to hold your last weeks check isn't all that threatening if there's a chance you weren't going to get it anyway. And that's just the sort of thing the unemployment compensation board will want to know to prove you're justified in leaving. 

So if you haven't done so already _start documenting everything!_


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

Talk with your boss face to face, and ask for a reasonable explanation. After reading the email he sent you, I believe the boat is sinking and the guy is spinning the plates. Maybe he's in the process of getting a loan, maybe he's in the process of declaring bankruptcy. I would ask him for a guarantee of payment with a couple checks. If he goes bankrupt, you can always get him for frud and use this as leverage to negociate.

Anyway, see what solution he can bring. If you think that solution is unacceptable, go to the labor board and file a complaint. Your paycheck should be ready when due and there are actually severe sanctions for delays. If you decide to go to the labor board, your boss will receive an order from the board to pay you. It doesn't mean he will do so and will probably not unless you take him to court and then find a way to enforce the judge's decision. That's not easy, it cost money and lots of time. 

In my opinion, your best option is always to negotiate before taking any extreme measure. Good Luck!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I would print out that email and go visit the labor relations board in your state or call them and send them a copy of it.


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

I think you should try to get an email from him specific to you and the funds you are owed before you do anything drastic. the portion of that email you posted does not address the funds he owes you.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

astewart said:


> I think you should try to get an email from him specific to you and the funds you are owed before you do anything drastic. the portion of that email you posted does not address the funds he owes you.


I have a email showing what i am owed for Aug. And since I'm salaried, I know what i'm owed for Sept.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

How long have you worked in this establishment? What sort of relationship do you have with the owner.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> How long have you worked in this establishment? What sort of relationship do you have with the owner.


2 years...use to be close, go out with the wives to dinner and a movie, but in the last year, we have had numerous arguments about things and don't talk outside of work.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

oh it gets better.....active owner went out looking at new cars today....lol.....but can't pay his employees. I'm still owed $600 for Aug and have zero for Sept....wow!


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

its best to just stop working for him,


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Put a lien on his new car or house. If he doesn't pay you walk out of his company with his screen press and materials and consider yourself paid. Lol jke

Seriously dude go to your labor board before its too late!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

His first name isn't Brian by chance?

I was working for a guy and one Friday my friend the bookkeeper whispers to me, "Don't be the last one to the bank. There isn't enough money to cover payroll." I drove straight to the bank, called a friend and started a new job Monday. It was the last payroll checks he ever wrote. People just gradually dropped off until one day the last hangers-on came to work to find it all locked up and the owner and his daughter skipped out of state to open another shop in the mid-west somewhere.


----------



## KUSTOM_DUDE (Sep 22, 2010)

If my customers started to default on payment (not that I give them credit in the first place), I would pull the plug.

Being in employment is no different. If the guy can't pay you for your services then leave as soon as you get your next cleared payment.

A job where you aren't getting paid, is just not worth hanging onto.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

wormil said:


> His first name isn't Brian by chance?
> 
> I was working for a guy and one Friday my friend the bookkeeper whispers to me, "Don't be the last one to the bank. There isn't enough money to cover payroll." I drove straight to the bank, called a friend and started a new job Monday. It was the last payroll checks he ever wrote. People just gradually dropped off until one day the last hangers-on came to work to find it all locked up and the owner and his daughter skipped out of state to open another shop in the mid-west somewhere.


it pays to know the bookkeeper


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think going to them and having a frank discussion would be in order. Normally if work is slow or nonexistent, especially in this business, layoffs or short work weeks usually happen. I am surprised that your employer has not had some sort of meeting explaining the problem. I guess they are embarrassed or not ready to admit failure. If there are orders pending and the supplies are there, why are the orders not being completed in order to get cash flow again? If there are no orders, then the writing is on the wall. As to making sure you get paid before leaving, probably not going to happen. If you explain to them that you need to be paid in order to pay your bills and that if they cannot pay you that you are going to look for another job, they should understand. They are probably hoping that employees will quit so they do not have to lay them off. If your employer pays into unemployment insurance and they lay people off, then the employee is entitled to unemployment. If they have not paid into the fund, then they will be in deeper trouble. Sounds to me like they want the employees to quit. They have to know that you cannot go on forever without a paycheck no matter how much you may like where you work.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I would see if he will talk to you first, however I would strongly suggest you document everything, keep all the emails and correspondence you have from him and that you have sent back to them. If you end up in court you will need this. If you get no response from him you need to check with your labor law office in your state to see what the best course of action is. 
I had a similar situation a couple of times, you start to see the writing on the wall. The first one was my first job, one morning I was told I wasn’t needed any more so I filled for unemployment. A few days later I received a call from the unemployment office asking me to come in and bring copies of all of the pay stubs I had…found out he was taking the money out of my check for everything but was keeping it for himself, everyone went after him at that point seems he had been doing this for years.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

My ex worked for a small company that deducted $100 a month for health insurance from the employees checks for years. Well, one day one of them went in for surgery. It wasn't until afterwards that she found out they didn't have health insurance. He'd just be pocketing the money.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I worked for a company that was in Chapter 11, didn’t find that out until I got my first check. A co-worker told me to go to the bank and cash it at lunch time because normally there wasn’t enough money and the last person to the bank ended up not getting paid. That was fun race to the back to stand in line with all your co-workers… we should have used the company bus! LOL


----------



## funked up (Sep 18, 2006)

Gosh, what a sad and sorry situation! I'd have a talk to the boss and try and get him to lay his cards on the table firstly. Then cut my losses and get another job. Thirdly try and get compensated for the money owed. I believe if you stay on the amount owing is just going to keep clocking up to the point where it will be impossible for payment. In short cut your losses and go to a place where you get payed.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

coming up on 4 weeks behind on payroll....and YES we just hired a new person! 

So you guys know, I am actively seeking employment elsewhere, i'm not just expecting things to get better. Might aswell make light of the situation at hand to keep me from going postal.

I even offered for me and the other artist to go down to 4-5hrs a day each (split the 8 hr day between us) to help with payroll, and to basically not waste our days away everyday with nothing to do, and the owner said No, he needs us both here everyday all day.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If he needs you then why are there not funds to pay you? Sounds fishy to me! If he has that much work that he needs both of you full time, then there should be money coming in. He should be getting some kind of up front money on orders. If he pays unemployment in on you, I would check with them to make sure it is being paid. Sounds like he wants to keep you from attempting to draw it. He wants you to quit so you have to wait to draw it. Any explanation as to why he is not paying you? Weird. Most employers who are having financial difficulties will gladly accept that kind of offer.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

jean518 said:


> If he needs you then why are there not funds to pay you? Sounds fishy to me! If he has that much work that he needs both of you full time, then there should be money coming in. He should be getting some kind of up front money on orders. If he pays unemployment in on you, I would check with them to make sure it is being paid. Sounds like he wants to keep you from attempting to draw it. He wants you to quit so you have to wait to draw it. Any explanation as to why he is not paying you? Weird. Most employers who are having financial difficulties will gladly accept that kind of offer.


The explanation is because he can not afford to. 

We don't have any work to do.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

There is something I don't get, you have been asking advice since the beginning and we all agreed you should start documenting and notify the labor board. According to what you are saying, there is no other solution and the sooner you do it, the better. However, it seems you are not willing to proceed. Do you have any justification for that? do you still hope that you will keep this position? are you afraid?

Sometimes, you need to take the steps to control the circumstances of your life if you want to change something. You will have the board fixing this issue in no time. Do not quit your job yet, go to the board and see what happen. After 72 hours of being late on receiving your paycheck, you are actually entitled to a compensation of (in California) $30 per day, that's almost $900 so far! You can also try to claim any late fee you had to pay and that are a consequence of this situation. There is no cost to you in case you need assistance from the board. Only in the case he fires you whether he can't afford you or he has to close, you will receive un-employment without further justifications to be made, if you quit you loose these rights ... Further on, if the board fails in your favour and they will, you can take this failing to small claims and put a lien on his assets. Again, the cost to you is nothing.

Regarding bounced checks, in most States it is a crime that entitles you to claim 3 times the amount and up to $1500 in compensation. Besides, he will have the Sherif department on his back and will have to subscribe to one of these schools, it's an added expenses.

As they say ... get your **** together and do what you need to do!


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

cleos said:


> There is something I don't get, you have been asking advice since the beginning and we all agreed you should start documenting and notify the labor board. According to what you are saying, there is no other solution and the sooner you do it, the better. However, it seems you are not willing to proceed. Do you have any justification for that? do you still hope that you will keep this position? are you afraid?
> 
> Sometimes, you need to take the steps to control the circumstances of your life if you want to change something. You will have the board fixing this issue in no time. Do not quit your job yet, go to the board and see what happen. After 72 hours of being late on receiving your paycheck, you are actually entitled to a compensation of (in California) $30 per day, that's almost $900 so far! You can also try to claim any late fee you had to pay and that are a consequence of this situation. There is no cost to you in case you need assistance from the board. Only in the case he fires you whether he can't afford you or he has to close, you will receive un-employment without further justifications to be made, if you quit you loose these rights ... Further on, if the board fails in your favour and they will, you can take this failing to small claims and put a lien on his assets. Again, the cost to you is nothing.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the sound advice. I am waiting to hear back from another company regarding a job opportunity. If that comes through then I'm out of here in no time.

I have documents of them saying they owe for September. Thats no problem. I am nervous about contacting the Labor Board. I'd rather cut ties on good terms, and have them pay me for September, over October. This is a small business and the community we work in is small, if they do hold back on my September pay if I were to leave then they will NEVER hear the end of it, in the community, and it will get ugly.

Then I also have considered quiting and filing for unemployment like others have mentioned.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

Remember that if you quit you won't be entitled to unemployment. You may have circumstances to plead for your action but they won't understand why you did not file a claim and your boss will take advantage of that fact. 

You can always contact the board and seek advice first hand which doesn't involve necessarily filling a claim. I think it is the best you can do for now. Good Luck!


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

cleos said:


> Remember that if you quit you won't be entitled to unemployment. You may have circumstances to plead for your action but they won't understand why you did not file a claim and your boss will take advantage of that fact.
> 
> You can always contact the board and seek advice first hand which doesn't involve necessarily filling a claim. I think it is the best you can do for now. Good Luck!


I was told that if I could prove that we were not getting paid, that I could get unemployment, obviously i would need to talk to someone to verify that.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes it depends on the state my experience being in California.

Unemployment claims go through a different canal (EDD) and they don't take in consideration issues you may have with you former employer. They will call him and as soon as he proves you quit, you're done. The labor board is a different agency and do not participate in the unemployment claim but they can establish the fact that you stop your employment status due to a non payment of wages and then they could sponsor the unemployment.

Unfortunately, you must first file a claim with the labor board to get through the process and while still employed. For issues such as payroll, overtime, meal period, holidays ... you have up to 3 years after you stop working to claim. Be aware that all employment related issues must be claimed first through the board, you can't go to civil court, your claim would be dismissed right away.

I assume it is probably the same procedure in your state and that's why you've been receiving consistent opinions.


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

It seems that you are more or less already unemployed and that you need to contact the appropriate people now to facilitate anything you may need to do in the future. At the very least it may give you leverage with the person who has agreed to pay you (in theory). Leverage is always a little better than using it, you should follow Cleo's advice and position yourself to do what you need to do. You may find that things with your soon to be ex-boss go better because of your foresight. 

I really keep expecting him to chime in on this conversation, how the hell is he not on the forum reading this?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

At this point you are no longer a victim. You cannot cut on good terms since they haven't paid you for a month. The owner isn't responsible, isn't honorable and I guarantee that if your community is small then everyone already knows this and now they know that you are a pushover. I have no sympathy for you. Man up and do what you need to do.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

wormil said:


> At this point you are no longer a victim. You cannot cut on good terms since they haven't paid you for a month. The owner isn't responsible, isn't honorable and I guarantee that if your community is small then everyone already knows this and now they know that you are a pushover. I have no sympathy for you. Man up and do what you need to do.


 wouldn'thave said it any better


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

astewart said:


> I really keep expecting him to chime in on this conversation, how the hell is he not on the forum reading this?


he does not know about this website, he isn't much of a internet surfer.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

well I asked for the $300 he owed me for august today, and he said he didn't know if he had it. I told him that I needed it today. He said he could write me a check that I could deposit. I told him I needed the money today, not a check that I have to wait to clear. (i started to get alittle pissy with him). He called me on the phone and went on about a 2 min tirad "F" this "F" that and then hung up on me.

I waited about 20 min, then emailed the two owners a letter telling them that I was giving them my 2 week notice.

In short...I was terminated today.

But i got my $300 cash.  Now Monday, I will fill out the papers for the Labor Board. I did talk to them and they said even if I'm not employed there anymore, they will still go after my Sept pay for me. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I don't blame them for firing you. I mean, what kind of an employee actually expects to get paid in today's economy? They had some nerve, but I'm glad you called the labor board. Didn't you say they just hired a new employee? Wonder how long he's going to stick around without a paycheck? What jerks. They don't deserve hard working, loyal employees.

I feel for you. I got fired a year ago because they got tired of waiting for me to recover from surgery after a work related accident.

At least you can get unemployment now - hopefully. I don't qualify for anything so I'm really hurting. But you should be able to get something.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

So just to understand, you actually quit by sending you 2 week notice and they told you you could go right now, correct?


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

cleos said:


> So just to understand, you actually quit by sending you 2 week notice and they told you you could go right now, correct?


I gave them my 2 week notice and they said you are not staying around here for 2 weeks.

I said we'll I gave you my 2 week notice. He said you are leaving today, I said well then I guess we have nothing more to say.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice. Doesn't that just give you a warm fuzzy feeling all over when someone you were loyal to treats you like that. Gotta love that knife in the back. I hope you find another job soon.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

FatboyGraphics said:


> ... I gave you my 2 week notice. He said you are leaving today, I said well then I guess we have nothing more to say...


That's good, he did terminated you then. You're safe.

They were probably waiting for that but definitely played it the wrong way.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

lben said:


> Gotta love that knife in the back.


In a way it was a backhanded favor since they weren't paying him anyway. Might as well sit home and not get paid as to work and not get paid.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

What may be the kicker here here is that the two week notice was given first. I am sure the employer kept the email. May be one of those sticky technicalities that I am sure this guy will use if you try to make an unemployment claim. I think you have to wait for a while to get benefits if you quit. If he has not paid in, then this will get stickier. To me, if an employer does not pay his employees on a timely basis that is the same as laying them off. Make sure you have everything documented and take pay stubs. Good luck in your job search.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Last time I was fired I became self employed and never looked back.....Jobs are going to be harder and harder to find in the "new economy"...Good luck.....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

since they fired you, you can now file for unemployment and get it.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

that is one crappy business man..file for everything..go to the labor board file a complaint for not getting paid and for wrongful termination. He is writing back checks that is also illegal...You now how he runs his business are all his safety ducks in order..? If not maybe call OSHA..  safety is important ..


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

foot print said:


> that is one crappy business man..file for everything..go to the labor board file a complaint for not getting paid and for wrongful termination. He is writing back checks that is also illegal...You now how he runs his business are all his safety ducks in order..? If not maybe call OSHA..  safety is important ..


osha...thats be a good one, i'm sure there are issues all over the place. 

I am going to the labor board on monday and unemployment with all my documentation.

I have another issue with them now...they would not allow me to take any of my personal belongings with me, i have a Desk, Chair, file cabinet, and a 24" Vinyl Cutter there.

They are saying that the Vinyl cutter is theirs since they paid me a bonus every month. Short background, I closed up my shop to go and work for them. Instead of giving me a commision off of my customers that moved with me to the new company, they gave me a flat percentage bonus off of sales. They are saying that that included all the things I brought into the company. 
I have documentation (emails) stating that the vinyl cutter is mine, I have a email telling me at one point that I can take it home they don't need it.

So now I have that fight to go through. I am taking a Police Officer on Monday there to get my belongings. Hopefully the officer will allow me to take my vinyl cutter and not have to go to court for it.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

So he not only robbed you of your income, now he's trying to rob you of your equipment too? What a scum bag. Maybe he wants them to sell them. Anyhow if you can prove ownership it's yours and any attempts to take it from you are grand theft. File a police report for theft, too. What's yours is yours, not his. Unless you actually sold it to him, then it would be his. But if you didn't sell it to him, it's yours.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Where was the cutter purchased from?.....Do you have an invoice in your name?.....This will get far uglier before it gets better.....Good luck....


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

royster13 said:


> Where was the cutter purchased from?.....Do you have an invoice in your name?.....This will get far uglier before it gets better.....Good luck....


I purchased it 5 years ago from SSK, they are now out of business.

I can not locate the receipt, but I have emails showing that the ownership is mine, and even emails saying they don't want it. 
I've spoken to a police officer who has already told me that is sufficient enough for proof of ownership.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

FatboyGraphics said:


> I have another issue with them now...they would not allow me to take any of my personal belongings with me, i have a Desk, Chair, file cabinet, and a 24" Vinyl Cutter there.
> 
> They are saying that the Vinyl cutter is theirs since they paid me a bonus every month. Short background, I closed up my shop to go and work for them. Instead of giving me a commision off of my customers that moved with me to the new company, they gave me a flat percentage bonus off of sales. They are saying that that included all the things I brought into the company.
> I have documentation (emails) stating that the vinyl cutter is mine, I have a email telling me at one point that I can take it home they don't need it.
> ...


I would not worry.

Concerning the unemployment, even if you gave your 2 weeks notice, it is what it is and he prematurely terminated you. Since you need to go to the Labor board to get your balance, besides compensation for the delay, think also about if you are due any vacation, meal period, overtime, etc. Not to throw oil on the fire but you can't imagine how you can take advantage of this situation ... I think he deserves you mess with him ... 

Regarding your belongings, the simple fact you say it's yours, he will have to prove the opposite. I would definitely look for these invoices, maybe you can obtain a duplicate at the company you bought the stuff, credit card/bank statements. Think about witnesses on the spot. The fact that they paid you a bonus might be a compensation in order to use it, does the sum of all the bonus equal the cost of the cutter and more? how many payments? how come you had to bring your desk, chair, etc. this is not very orthodox ...

When you go to the cops (this is a must), they probably won't do anything for you unless you say you feel threatened and need assistance just in case. Keep your alegations/ questions as short as possible and don't go into too many details. Basically, you need to get your belongings back but were not allowed to and feel threatened ... you need assistance. Do not show your anger and think about this as a business.

In this cases, the cops will take your side and ask him the right questions, I don't think he's smart enough to to keep on hiding his bad faith.

If you still have the bounced checks, this is your opportunity to dispute them. Quite frankly, I would not like to be in his spot.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I called the police dept Friday and briefly explained to them that I was just terminated and was not allowed to take any personal belongings with me, they said let us know when you are 5 min away and we will meet you there. 

I don't have any bounced checks personally, but other employees did, that's why I brought it up originally. Just to be able to help them if they needed help.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Cleos - in regards to the desk and stuff......it was because I had it from the business I ran before I joined them, and didn't really need it at home. So since they didn't have a large office desk for me, just a traditional student desk, I offered to bring it in to use in my office (they were expanding at the time) and they had no problem with that.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Lets hope he has been paying the state the unemployment mony he was posting on your checks before this started. Or maybe hope he hasn't and he will be in hot water, they could shut him down.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

got my stuff....just want to be done and move on. now i'm off to labor board and unemployment to see if that can work for me.


----------



## cleos (Sep 2, 2010)

How did it go? did he tried to contest? was he surprised?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to hear you were able to get your things back. I just thought of something…did you sign anything saying you could not compete with him if you left the company? Maybe you could do some sign and shirt designs with your cutter on the side until you get a full time job.
CW


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

cleos said:


> How did it go? did he tried to contest? was he surprised?


he did contest the cutter. but we talked and he "allowed" me to take it with me, If I agreed to do vinyl for tshirts when they needed it with the vinyl that they bought. I told him if he wasn't going to give me the cutter, then I would have a police officer follow me there. And I did, but the officer would not do anything about the cutter, because since he contested it, it became a civil matter, and we would have to handle it in court. But as i said we seemed to have worked it out for now.

Other then that, it went smoothly.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Good to hear you were able to get your things back. I just thought of something…did you sign anything saying you could not compete with him if you left the company? Maybe you could do some sign and shirt designs with your cutter on the side until you get a full time job.
> CW


No nothing was ever signed other then a contract regarding hours and salary. No compete clause or anything like that.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Wonderful, gives you some wiggle room if you need to do some work on the side. Ah….doing cutting for him…I would make sure you get all your back pay first. Now you have something he wants.


----------

